
How to Use Google Alerts Plus 12 Powerful Alternatives - dannydonchev
https://fortunelords.com/google-alerts/
======
comboy
I have been using google alerts for years, but they seem to be very unreliable
lately. By lately I mean something like last 2-3 years. No idea why, because
it should be easier to implement for Google than for some 3rd party services.
E.g. I won't get mentions of the keyword from some popular subreddits, but I
regularly get spam sites that basically just copy random fragments of pages
and add some ads.

There also seem to be no way to track more popular keywords and only be
getting higher rank mentions.

If it would be working reliably, it's hard to overestimate usability of such
tool.

